# PopPop's Best BBQ Bean Recipe



## poppop (May 14, 2012)

*PopPOp’s - Best BarBQue Beans"*

*INGREDIENTS*

1 Qt.             ----      Van Camp Pork& Beans (*drained and rinsed in cold water )

2- 1 lb Pks    ----      Tubed Sausage ( Use Jimmy Deen, DL Lee, etc ) for:

                                _Mild          -  2 pkgs mild_

_                                Medium    -   1 pkg mild + 1 pkg hot _

_                                Spicy       -   2 pkg Hot  _

1 Lg             ----       Bell Pepper ( Diced )

1 Med          ----       Onion ( Diced )

1/2 C           ----        Heinz 57

1 1/2C         ----        Catsup

1-1/2 C        ----        Dark Brown Sugar

2 TBS          ----        Worst shire Sauce

1/2 TSP       ----        Chili Powder

1/2 TSP       ----        Black Pepper (Optional)

*DIRECTIONS*

Open beans and drain off sauce. Remove pork fat. Rinse in cold water. Set aside.

Brown sausage like hamburger , breaking apart.

Once sausage has browned add onions and bell peppers.  Cook until onions are slightly clear.

Add 57 sauce, catsup, worsteshire, chili powder, pepper.

Bring to boil - cook only until sugar has disolved. * Do not overcook!

Remove from heat and add beans.  Fold in gently.  Do not over stir as beans will break apart.

Serve ASAP. Do not put back on to cook as beans will get mushy!

For decoration top with Bacon strips and Sliced bell pepper.

Hope you enjoy.

_*Once you memorize the recipe, destroy any copies!*_


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 15, 2012)

Hehehehe, sounds good , and will do...


----------



## jrod62 (May 15, 2012)

sound good . have to give this a try.


----------

